# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Ipad

## Chatterton

Bonsoir,
Il ne m'est plus possible de répondre aux discussions avec mon Ipad. Le champ pour écrire n'est plus actif.
J'ai vérifié mes paramètres et je n'ai ce problème sur aucun autre site
Sauriez-vous comment y remédier?
Merci

----------


## loup-blanc

Effectivement petit bugs mais je pense que ça va être résolu. Le clavier disparaît si on tape pas assez vite.
Si tu as mis à jour ton iPad avec iOS 6. C'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus le champs de réponse rapide il faut cliquer sur répondre. 

Voilà.

----------


## Elik@

Coucou chatterton, 
Tu utilise la version du site "normale"? Ou version "mobile"? 
J'ai le même soucis que toi ( des fois sa marche, des fois non... Mystère de l'informatique! ) 
Quand sa ne marche pas je passe le forum en version "mobile" et sa marche à coup sur. 
Sur le iPad 1 en tout cas avec le iPad 2 c'est toujours la galère... C'est peut être une histoire de mise à jour, mais je crois que c'est les mêmes non? 
Bonne journée

----------


## Tiffany52

J'ai le même problème.

J'ai trouvé une petite astuce, j'appuie sur le bouton ou il y a l'image du clavier, pour le faire descendre, puis je clique dans le champ pour taper mon message. Le clavier remonte et la normalement pas de soucis pour écrire.

par contre pas sûr que mon explication soit très claire :/

----------


## Chatterton

Effectivement, j'ai le même problème qu'Elik@. Parfois cela ne marche pas et c'est tout récent.
Elik@ a raison, avec la version mobile tout va bien.
Je n'avais jamais eu aucun souci avec l'Ipad 1 ou 2 jusqu'à présent. 
Maintenant tout est redevenu correct même avec la version classique de ce site... Mystère donc...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@ Algo :
Merci de votre réponse. 
Lorsque je clique sur le lien transmis, il me dit: serveur introuvable....

----------


## Algo

> Maintenant tout est redevenu correct même avec la version classique de ce site... Mystère donc...
> 
> @ Algo :
> Merci de votre réponse. 
> Lorsque je clique sur le lien transmis, il me dit: serveur introuvable....


Ah vous avez répondu juste au moment où j'ai supprimé mon message  :Big Grin:  Effectivement je fais quelques travaux sur mon serveur et le lien que j'avais donné ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai changé une option, qui fait que le champs de réponse rapide est systématiquement affiché, sans qu'on ait besoin de cliquer sur "Répondre à la discussion". C'est peut être cela qui arrange la chose, enfin je l'espère  ::

----------


## loup-blanc

Merci Algo ! Ça fonctionne à nouveau impeccablement bien

----------


## Chatterton

> Merci Algo ! Ça fonctionne à nouveau impeccablement bien


Toujours impecc de mon côtê aussi !  ::

----------

